# Tripower Flow Cast Iron



## XceedVne (Aug 16, 2019)

Hello all,
I am just trying to confirm my understanding and choice. I am building a 461 from a 1965 389 and a mild cam. I am guessing 420-435hp. Running With a Magnum tremec. It will be ready in May. The heads are stock cast iron ported by Butler to 230cfm. I am running E85, so no aluminum intakes. I wanted to run a 1966 Tripower. FI Tech has an E85 friendly fuel injected setup though its Holly based. By running adapters with a cast iron manifold port matched I am assuming I lose a bit of hp. But I am also assuming it wont strangle the engine. Not racing just cruising. Also assuming the hood closes. Before I drop a wad of cash, I want to make certain I am not wrong. As always thanks for your input.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

XceedVne said:


> Hello all,
> I am just trying to confirm my understanding and choice. I am building a 461 from a 1965 389 and a mild cam. I am guessing 420-435hp. Running With a Magnum tremec. It will be ready in May. The heads are stock cast iron ported by Butler to 230cfm. I am running E85, so no aluminum intakes. I wanted to run a 1966 Tripower. FI Tech has an E85 friendly fuel injected setup though its Holly based. By running adapters with a cast iron manifold port matched I am assuming I lose a bit of hp. But I am also assuming it wont strangle the engine. Not racing just cruising. Also assuming the hood closes. Before I drop a wad of cash, I want to make certain I am not wrong. As always thanks for your input.


I don't think anyone here has tried the FI Tech set-up. I think I have seen a few internet articles on its use, and may have been on a Mopar 440 Six Pack engine - Tin Indian has a write up on it. My brother is replacing his Holley carbs on the 360 Six Pack he has with a EFI set-up, but not sure who makes it. He has not gotten the install completed, so cannot comment.

Depending on your cam, this will dictate the HP/TQ. 230CFM is a good number for the 461, and assume that number is near a .550" inch valve lift? That is what the iron heads I have at 235CFM max out at. So 425-430 HP may be a good number based on the cam, but you are probably at that level.

The FI set-up should work well once dialed in. The adapter, holley base to rochester manifold, should not hurt. I would try to get a 2-hole versus open adapter and blend it to make any transitions smooth. I found this phenolic adapter which is for this conversion. A bit pricey, but this is a 2-hole adapter and what I would be looking for in an adapter.





__





Canton Phenolic 1" Carburetor Adapter - Holley 2 BBL to GM 2BBL Intake : 85-050


Pit Stop USA has Carburetors and Components like Canton Phenolic 1" Carburetor Adapter - Holley 2 BBL to GM 2BBL Intake at low everyday prices. Be sure to check out our Carburetors and Components.




pitstopusa.com


----------



## XceedVne (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks Jim. I just got the manifold. I remember seeing an offset bolt somewhere. It was basically a stud welded onto a small fingernail size plate with a stud welded the opposite side with a thick gasket for Holley conversions. I cant remember where I saw this. My old age is catching up. I'll be getting the FI Tech in the next couple months. After doing the port matching and grinding the casting lips.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I think this is the setup you are talking about. The car belongs to Ivory Julian Anderson and he's on Facebook.



https://scontent.fsan1-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t39.30808-6/280694743_10225598124632808_4376027624792275502_n.jpg?_nc_cat=108&ccb=1-6&_nc_sid=730e14&_nc_ohc=7peURMU5-bgAX85nkME&_nc_ht=scontent.fsan1-2.fna&oh=00_AT9d6QBpFHYgDjDkftb8ORHWZ-kQ77-PIxX0NOWB9J8VUw&oe=6282CCC5


----------

